# 64 Schwinn American



## marching_out (May 28, 2018)

Started this last fall and finished last week. I don't have a heated work space so when it gets cold I don't do too much work. It was my first 2 speed kickback rebuild. Really pleased with it but I need to find better padding for the seat.


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2018)

Very clean American. Looks like it was never used.

Pull the seat cover off and re-pad it with some 3/8-7/16  8 pound rebond carpet pad. Not sure if yours is like the older deluxe seats but those only had a thin layer of felt for padding.


----------

